# Attention Audi Fans Near NYC: We've Got Passes for an Exclusive Audi Forum NY Event This Weekend



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Just an FYI to our most ardent readers and Audi fans, Audi will he holding an exclusive invitation only event this weekend at the Audi Forum New York at Park and 47th in Manhattan. We've got a number of invitations blocked for Fourtitude with the intention to share with our readers.

What's the event? We have it on good word that this will mark a premier of the new *'Truth in 24'* sequel. The event runs from 5-8 pm on Saturday April 28.

Want more details? Drop us a note. *HOWEVER, please do not request an invitation if you can not attend. Space is limited and so we only want to make sure we're giving the invitations to those who will use them.*

Interested? Drop me an email to George(at)Fourtitude.com and let me know the number of people you plan to bring with you. I'll send you an invitation with which you can RSVP to the event.


----------



## suqingkkkk (Sep 27, 2012)

Hello!! Fashion,low price,the good shopping places,
free shipping and quantity discount, 
Air/jordan/shoes(1-24) $40,
Air/max/shoes $41,
Nike/shox/shoes $40,
Air/Force/one $40, 
Nike/Dunk/Shoes $42,
handbags $40, 
Jeans $39, 
T-Shirt $20,
belt $18, sunglasses $16,
(NFL MLB NBA NHL) jerseys $25,
Accept credit card and cash payments
====== http://www.*********.com ======


----------

